# Abandoned hive of 1 month old swarm



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Hmmm, they were strong enough at first to ruin your foundation, but maybe should have been fed? I saw a lot of very small bait swarms late season in San Mateo. Most are still hanging on.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok - so take this for what it's worth, but what I see -
Chewed foundation - means they wanted to draw the comb but had trouble. I see this when there are older bees (got some from a cut out that I had to brush off their comb). If you feed them you usually don't see this. Next - chewed out brood & bald brood. Also seen this with starving hives. They kill the brood and start to remove them. Lastly - bees stuck in their cells, like they died chewing their way out. Seen this when the bees get chilled. If the others were dead these were capped brood that hatched and died on the way out. I'd guess there wasn't a flow or they all stayed home to try and tend the brood.


----------



## Orion (Jun 18, 2007)

OK… so I think you guys are right. I got this swarm and another this year and have not fed them. The bald brood were from me opening the cells to take a look. The bees stuck in their cells, like they died chewing their way out may have been caused by the fact; no other bees were there to keep the brood warm. I think there is not much of a flow here right now. I suppose this may have led to the absence of bees and the loss of the hive. Thanks guys!

Orion


----------

